# Configurar antena ubiquiti para internet



## klein1974 (Ene 31, 2011)

hola amigos del foro tengo 2 antenas de internet marca ubiquiti para 15 km pero no se como cofigurarlos als ip por defecto es 192.168.1.25 espero ayuda amigos


----------



## moiskey2 (Feb 2, 2011)

saludos. ubiquiti solo por si acaso son AP me refiero q no rutean fueron para transmisión o recepción transparente.. excepto q este con NAT o firewall... un ejemplo es tener uno en modo AP y otro en CLIENTE y tener un sencillo router para en NAT y dhcp .. sobre las ip q estén dentro del DHCP el AP en .2 y el cliente .3 el .1 sera el router... (192.168.1.x)


----------

